# Problem - Google Analytics Tracking Javascript Datei von eigenen Server laden



## newname (7. Dez 2014)

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit meinen Google Analytics JS Tracking Code von meinem eigenen Server zu laden. Soweit klappt alles, aber die Neue Variante des js Tracking Codes, auch Universal Tracking Code von Google genannt funktioniert nicht. Wäre Froh wenn wir jemand helfen kann. 

Und zwar habe ich eine Wordpress Webseite wo ich den Google Tracking Code mit folgenden Code von meinem Server lade. Also erst nachdem die SEITE geladen wurde Meine Daten wurden unerkenntlich gemacht)


```
function downloadJSAtOnload() {
var element = document.createElement("script");
element.src = "/defer-loading.js";
document.body.appendChild(element);
}
if (window.addEventListener)
window.addEventListener("load", downloadJSAtOnload, false);
else if (window.attachEvent)
window.attachEvent("onload", downloadJSAtOnload);
else window.onload = downloadJSAtOnload;
```

Die defer-loading.js wird erfolgreich aufgerufen. Sieht man mit der Firebug konsole im Firefox.
Der Inhalt der defer-loading.js ist mit folgendem NEUEN Google Analytics Tracking Code gefüllt:


```
(function(i,s,o,g,r,a,m){i['GoogleAnalyticsObject']=r;i[r]=i[r]||function(){
(i[r].q=i[r].q||[]).push(arguments)},i[r].l=1*new Date();a=s.createElement(o),
m=s.getElementsByTagName(o)[0];a.async=1;a.src=g;m.parentNode.insertBefore(a,m)
})(window,document,'script','http://mydomainname.com/myga.js','ga');

ga('create', 'Uxxx-xx-xxx', 'auto');
ga('set', 'anonymizeIp', true);
ga('send', 'pageview');
```

Wie man sieht lade ich auch die myga.js von meinem eigenen Server. Diese beinhaltet den exakten Code wie http://www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js (Diese Dateie halte ich mit einem täglichen cron aktuell)

LEIDER funktioniert der NEUE (oben angführte) Tracking code nicht. 

Als test habe Ich folgenden ALTEN Tracking Code probiert und siehe da, dieser funktioniert einwandfrei:


```
var _gaq = _gaq || [];
_gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'Uxxx-xx-xxx']);
_gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

(function() {
var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.mydomainname.com/myga.js';
var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
})();
```


Um alle neuen Funktionen von Google Analytics Universal verwenden zu können würde ich aber gern den neuen Code verwenden. Kann mir vl jemand sagen woran das liegen kann? 

Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich den ALTEN Code verwende - der ja auch funkt - eine zusätzliche Datei mit 1px x 1px downgeloaded wird - sie nennt sich in etwa so: http://www.google-analytics.com/r/__utm.gif?................  Diese wird mit dem NEUEN Code nicht geladen - sie sonstigen Dateien aber schon...

Recht herzlichen Dank


----------



## Joose (9. Dez 2014)

Leider bist du hier im falschen Forum 
Es handelt sich hier um ein Java Forum.

*Java != JavaScript*


----------

